# Work crane, thanks to ideas from MLS



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd post this since I think it came out pretty good and the idea came from here. I've been working on my logging scene, which is a lumber mill, lumber warehouse, and small wooded area for the last few weeks. One thing I thought it needed was a work crane--but I wasn't thinking I'd actually spend money on one at the moment.

But a week or two ago, someone posted on a thread about a crane build (Dave Meashey?--I can't find the thread at the moment) that HO cranes made good donors. So I bid on one (listed for parts as the car had no wheels) and got it for $5, including shipping. I added one HLW flatcar, a plastic wire spool, and a couple of gears and got this.





Anyway, thanks to all the posters on MLS who offer ideas and inspiration.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool idea and it looks great!


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Dan;

I posted about using the mechanisms from HO scale cranes, but I can't find the post either.



















Your crane really turned out nice too.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Oh, I found it. It's here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/64794-freelance-crane.html


----------



## attaboy (Oct 26, 2016)

*Ahh .. a Crane Thread ...*

Well, I *finally* scored a USAT MOW crane a couple months ago, and was ignorantly surprised that it didn't have Any fake power modeled to the trucks/undercarriage. What was i thinking?? Oh, I know, apparently all the awesome steam crane prototypes I ran across on YouTube are of course .. self propelled. An un-propelled crane would need a dedicated loco for track movement of course .. feeding Two boilers to keep up steam instead of one.

So I had a fleeting thought .. how about a couple of powered trucks for this little 25 tonner? So I was snooping around Bachmann parts, looking to maybe find some affordable Heisler or Climax trucks to kit-bash the "BrownHoist", but alas .. you still gotta buy a zillion parts to build'em from scratch.*

So, has anyone already done this? And my fleeting thought also embraced the idea that with DCC this little (which it is Not) puppy could do some pretty neat stuff. I've got the locos here, but they are pristine .. not candidates for sacrifice. Anyway, my two cents contribution to the Crane thread here on MLS. Any thoughts .. links .. much appreciated. TIA .. Happy Trails!

*Correction 1 Nov 16. Bachman does offer the Climax trucks for $168 each, and Al has them for $164.50 a pair plus $15.90 shipping on evilbay. Still, I'd really prefer Heisler trucks, but Bachmann only made them for one year. Oh well.

Jon in the woods
mendorailhistory.org


----------

